# protecting solar panels from a EMP



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I been trying to figure out how to store my spare solar panels in the case of a EMP. I thought of warping them up in
cardboard and aluminium foil and a few other things. But what if I ground the aluminium frame by using 10 gauge wire
hooked to the frame and ran it outside the shed and into a copper grounding stake? Would the EMP be attracted to it
enough to save the Panel?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

That won't work. Any kind of conductor attached to your panels will act as an antenna to the EMP and cause even more damage. EMP doesn't behave like lightning. Sorry.

The only way to have working panels after an EMP attack is to protect them from the pulse. Wrapping them in multiple layers of aluminum foil with heavily folded seams and with insulator between each layer probably would work.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> That won't work. Any kind of conductor attached to your panels will act as an antenna to the EMP and cause even more damage. EMP doesn't behave like lightning. Sorry.
> 
> The only way to have working panels after an EMP attack is to protect them from the pulse. Wrapping them in multiple layers of aluminum foil with heavily folded seams and with insulator between each layer probably would work.


I don't totally agree. The general consensus on the solar energy forums (guys who live, breath, and think electricity) is that the panels will survive. There is a small chance that the diodes on the back of the panel will blow but probably not; the diodes are very large and strong. If the diodes blew you could bridge them and unhook the panels from the batteries after the sun goes down so the panels don't slowly try to drain the batteries overnight although a charge controller would probably also keep battery power from back feeding the panels.

The major problem about discussing EMP is determining how strong of a blast it would be. Strong enough blast and nothing will provide enough protection.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

FoolAmI said:


> I don't totally agree. The general consensus on the solar energy forums (guys who live, breath, and think electricity) is that the panels will survive. There is a small chance that the diodes on the back of the panel will blow but probably not; the diodes are very large and strong. If the diodes blew you could bridge them and unhook the panels from the batteries after the sun goes down so the panels don't slowly try to drain the batteries overnight although a charge controller would probably also keep battery power from back feeding the panels.
> 
> The major problem about discussing EMP is determining how strong of a blast it would be. Strong enough blast and nothing will provide enough protection.


That's interesting. But isn't a solar panel made up of diodes, i.e. Photodiodes? Why wouldn't they fry in an EMP? I wish paulS were here.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

As I understand it the silicone can pass electricity in either direction, the current direction is controlled by the diode. The only diodes in a panel are under the little black box where the wires come out. There is some concern that the "foil" wiring in the panel can burn through but since both sides of the foil would receive an equal charge (EMP) there would be little if any current flow. There are no "circuits" with gaps for a spark to jump in a panel even if there was an uneven charge which allowed current to flow.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> That won't work. Any kind of conductor attached to your panels will act as an antenna to the EMP and cause even more damage. EMP doesn't behave like lightning. Sorry.
> 
> The only way to have working panels after an EMP attack is to protect them from the pulse. Wrapping them in multiple layers of aluminum foil with heavily folded seams and with insulator between each layer probably would work.


Wrap panels in a non conductive insulator like a vinyl tarp, then wrap the vinyl tarp in some of that sawran wrap packing material that you get at Uhaul.
Then a blanket
Then foil and use foil tape to seal it up.
Then a blanket
Then foil and use foil tape to seal it up.
Then a blanket
Then foil and use foil tape to seal it up.

That should protect the panels from touching the foil and allow an "air gap" of insulation between the layers of foil. Then finally I'd get a chest freezer carcass and take out all of the plastic stuff - gut it. Put your panels inside and then seal the unit up with more foil tape. That will keep them safe from impact, out of the way and put a thicker sheet metal exo-skeleton on it. You may even be able to pound in an 8 foot copper grounding rod and bond it to the freezer.

*NOTE: I've NEVER EVER EVER LIVED THROUGH AN EMP!*


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Yikes, I was told that if I left them in the box they would be okay. So I have an extra set in the box in the rafters of the garage. I guess I am going to get a lot of foil, at least I have the moving blankets.

Thanks for the chuckle GT! I haven't lived through an EMP either.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Standard disclaimer. I don't want to get dragged off by mercs after the collapse so I can be tried in some kangaroo court because some advice I gave here turned out to be pure crap. ;-)

We may eventually find ourselves without rule of law, but we will never run out of lawyers.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Incidentally, while we are talking about foil as an EMP barrier...

I've always looked to thicker more durable metal like galvanized steel or a lead vault or something. I see how easily foil can burn under a hot arc of electricity. I know an EMP doesn't work like lightning but I was wondering - since the thickness or gauge of foil from the grocery store seems to vary, is there a more commercial thicker foil I can get somewhere?

Exactly "how thick" is grocery store foil so I know what I'm comparing against?

Is two layers better than one thicker layer?

When is it not foil anymore and becomes sheet metal?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

GTGallop said:


> Incidentally, while we are talking about foil as an EMP barrier...
> 
> I've always looked to thicker more durable metal like galvanized steel or a lead vault or something. I see how easily foil can burn under a hot arc of electricity. I know an EMP doesn't work like lightning but I was wondering - since the thickness or gauge of foil from the grocery store seems to vary, is there a more commercial thicker foil I can get somewhere?
> 
> ...


I use the extra wide, thick foil for use in cooking turkeys and the like in the oven. As far as two layers or one layer, it makes no difference. It just matters that there is a continuous metal enclosure. Theoretically, it could be one molecule thick and still work because of the "skin effect". The only reason to use thick foil is that it tears less easily.

P.S. There is a youtube video out there where a NASA scientist tests Faraday cage metal trash cans sealed using very expensive copper tape with conductive adhesive vs ordinary metal duct tape. There was no difference in effectiveness.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Or just surge protect your current system and you could be golden.

I currently have 2 auto reset surge protectors on my solar panels and each one will take a 40K volt / slash/ 20K amp spike and not damage my charge controller or my inverter......

Keep in mind these surge protectors are stacked so what the first one puts through the 2nd one will avert, though even the first will probably save my electronics.

I've posted about this before, with a little searching you can find the post.

Basically the technology exists to mitigate a EMP strike but the Guvment doesn't find spending the 10 billion worth the effort to protect the entire country.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

See if you can find a JOB BOX cheap. They should be big enough to store the panels.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> I use the extra wide, thick foil for use in cooking turkeys and the like in the oven. As far as two layers or one layer, it makes no difference. It just matters that there is a continuous metal enclosure. Theoretically, it could be one molecule thick and still work because of the "skin effect". The only reason to use thick foil is that it tears less easily.
> 
> P.S. There is a youtube video out there where a NASA scientist tests Faraday cage metal trash cans sealed using very expensive copper tape with conductive adhesive vs ordinary metal duct tape. There was no difference in effectiveness.


Is this the guy? worth watching


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Yeah, that's the guy. He's got it goin' on.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Montana Rancher said:


> Or just surge protect your current system and you could be golden.
> 
> I currently have 2 auto reset surge protectors on my solar panels and each one will take a 40K volt / slash/ 20K amp spike and not damage my charge controller or my inverter......
> 
> ...


Surge protectors work to stop surges of current caused by the ground wave, that is, what a solar coronal mass ejection or the E3 component of a nuclear EMP induces in the electrical transmission longlines. They will not mitigate the damage caused by the E1 component of a HEMP, which is an electromagnetic pulse propagated through space.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> Yeah, that's the guy. He's got it goin' on.


Yes he does, But I don't think he has answered a question in a long time. I would really like to see what he has to say about solar panels
in storage. This guy does this for a living right?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Yes he does, But I don't think he has answered a question in a long time. I would really like to see what he has to say about solar panels
> in storage. This guy does this for a living right?


He works at the NASA Langley Research Center, diagnosing electromagnetic interference issues and designing robots. A super brain.

You can email him at [email protected]


----------



## Kara (May 26, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> That won't work. Any kind of conductor attached to your panels will act as an antenna to the EMP and cause even more damage. EMP doesn't behave like lightning. Sorry.
> 
> The only way to have working panels after an EMP attack is to protect them from the pulse. Wrapping them in multiple layers of aluminum foil with heavily folded seams and with insulator between each layer probably would work.


 Reflectix?


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> He works at the NASA Langley Research Center, diagnosing electromagnetic interference issues and designing robots. A super brain.
> 
> You can email him at [email protected]


Thank you I'll let you guys know what he thinks


----------

